# Corrosion and Fouling In Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel



## djenkins (Oct 21, 2011)

My name is Dan Jenkins and work with company a product called Fuel Right that stops and inhibits both sludge and corrosion in diesel tanks. I would like to know 

A) Is any one experiencing plugged fuel filters, fouled injectors.

B) What types of treatments are folks using that has not worked

c) What does your fuel supplier say or do about these issues.

d) What is your interest level in holding a 1/2 hour Questions and Answer session
about diesel fuel and biofuel issues such as sludge, corrosion and lubricity.

Thank you,

[email protected]


----------



## rrausch (Jan 28, 2012)

The only time I've had a problem with sludge is right after the bulk tank has been filled, and all the gunk in the bottom got stirred up.


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

*tired-retired*

The only time I had a problem was due to my own oversight. While getting ready to work ground one day, I pumped my storage tank down, so I called the distributor to have fuel delivered asap. I was in sight of the house when he came, so I came up and filled the tractor while he was filling the tank, thought I'd get more fuel from the truck while he was here. Turned out to be a mistake. 20 minutes later, back in the field, I started running out of power. I realized I had pumped sludge from the tank while the supplier was filling it and my fuel filters got loaded up. Good way to get some of the sludge out of the tank, but not good for the tractor. Lesson well learned.


----------

